# Does anybody know of a 220 volt (motor only) router?



## lowcrust (May 2, 2010)

I'm in the market for a router lift, but after extensive searching and inquiring all the major manufacturers I am still at a loss for a compatible router to put in it. The Mast-R-Lift II seems to be the one that accept the most amount of routers, although the claim "fits every fixed base router we could find on the market" seem a little exaggerated (or is at least not true for the European markets).

Here's a list of some of the routers it supports;
Porter Cable 7518, 690-699 series, & 890-899 series
Bosch 1617EVS,1618
DeWalt DW610 & DW618
Makita RF1101 & RD1101
Hitachi M12VC & KM12VC
Milwaukee 5625, 5615, 5616, & 5619
Craftsman 17543, 17540, & 28190
Ridgid R29302

The only router I know of from that list that is available in a 220 volt version is the Bosch 1618 (although named GMF 1400 CE here). Unfortunately it's a discontinued model and I've not been able to track one down yet. The Milwaukee models are confirmed NOT available in Europe (although that is a well established brand here). Porter Cable is a much lesser known brand and those models are also confirmed MIA.

Does anybody know if any of the other models are available in 220 volt versions?

Or should I go for a transformer as this router would be mounted in my table at all times anyway?

If you tell me to give up on the idea of a router lift all together, I would appreciate a tip on what router to buy for easy handling mounted on a plate in a table.

Best regards,
LC


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

lowcrust said:


> I'm in the market for a router lift, but after extensive searching and inquiring all the major manufacturers I am still at a loss for a compatible router to put in it. The Mast-R-Lift II seems to be the one that accept the most amount of routers, although the claim "fits every fixed base router we could find on the market" seem a little exaggerated (or is at least not true for the European markets).
> 
> Here's a list of some of the routers it supports;
> Porter Cable 7518, 690-699 series, & 890-899 series
> ...


Hi Dave - I'm not really familiar with the European market but I believe Triton would be available in 220V and features a built in lift. It gets some pretty good reviews on this forum. Would save you the expense of the lift too.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Dave, the lift you mentioned is designed for a non-plunge router irrespective of the power rating of the router.

As mentioned, take a look at the Triton TRA001 which has an above-table winder mechanism which essentially means you don't need the fancy lift.

If you buy from the UK then it is available there.


----------



## pretender74 (May 27, 2011)

Dave just a note. One of my favorite shop projects is my home made router lift. It ain't fancy but it does what I want and and the most expensive part was the 3/4" threaded rod. Gary


----------



## Colj (Jan 3, 2012)

Dave
Same problem in Australia. Ended up with a PC7518 from US and a locally sold step down trannformer and a Woodpecker Router lift. Built a table and now it all works great.
A mate was also forced to do the same as he wanted the LS Incra setup with a R/Lift and could not find a router in 220/240V in Australia.
Good Luck
ColJ


----------



## lowcrust (May 2, 2010)

Thanks for all the tips and replies!



cagenuts said:


> Dave, the lift you mentioned is designed for a non-plunge router irrespective of the power rating of the router.
> 
> As mentioned, take a look at the Triton TRA001 which has an above-table winder mechanism which essentially means you don't need the fancy lift.
> 
> If you buy from the UK then it is available there.


I could definitely buy from the UK. That one looks really impressive. I just need to research how easy and speedy bit changes are. Definitely a deal breaker for me. Does anybody know if above the table changes are possible with that router?



pretender said:


> Dave just a note. One of my favorite shop projects is my home made router lift. It ain't fancy but it does what I want and and the most expensive part was the 3/4" threaded rod. Gary


As I'm a die hard DIY fan this has definitely been on the table (sorry for the unintentional pun) but two things made me decide not to go that route (arr!) this time;
1, I have very little time for woodworking at the moment, and I'm very eager to start working on actual routing projects. I've spent two years finishing up half done projects, getting my equipment (Incra) and building my table...
2, The few ideas I've had would all work best on a motor only kinda router, which would bring me back to the original problem of getting hold of one here.

Again, thanks for all the replies.


----------



## lowcrust (May 2, 2010)

Looks like the Triton is also discontinued?


----------



## Colj (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Dave
Suggest you check that the TRiton TRA001 fits your choice of router lift as it did not fir the Incra or the Woodpecker Lifts. I do believe it works on the Kreg table but again please check.
Col J


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

lowcrust said:


> I could definitely buy from the UK. That one looks really impressive. I just need to research how easy and speedy bit changes are. Definitely a deal breaker for me. Does anybody know if above the table changes are possible with that router?


Most definitely. In fact router bit changes only require a single spanner and the process to lift the router above the table takes about 3 seconds.

If you like I can take photographs of the router having its bits changed?

Oh and Triton is not discontinued. They went through a spate of ownership but are back in force.


----------



## lowcrust (May 2, 2010)

Thanks Hilton, but I actually found a youtube clip showing a bit change! Looks really nice. 

I found a bunch of resellers who had the TRA listed as not in stock or discontinued (including tritontools.co.uk). Amazon only has the TRB listed, but if the only difference is the 400W I'd be all right with that version.


----------



## Homemaster (Feb 16, 2012)

In Russia this router (TRA001) is better known as Elmos ERW18.
Always in stock. Housing color is blue.
In Europe, also known as CMT7E. Housing color orange.
Country of origin all of these routers - Taiwan.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Yeah, the TRB may be the US version.

Check out Triton's website.


----------



## lowcrust (May 2, 2010)

I finally got some clarification from a supplier on the different models. TRA is for the Asian market, the TRB for Europe and TRC for America. The TRB is rated 2000W but I think is just as efficient.

I went ahead and ordered one from Amazon UK for £218 total (to Sweden).

Now I can finally order a MagnaLock plate from Incra to complete the table.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

lowcrust said:


> Now I can finally order a MagnaLock plate from Incra to complete the table.


You'll need the MLP7518AL plate for the Triton.

Just remember to remove the spring and keep it safe somewhere.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

TRA series was the original 220/240V version, no through table height adjuster, and an older Makita style 1/2in collet and 1/4 in reducer.

TRC series was originally the 110/120V version, no through table height adjuster, but US style collet holder with seperate dedicated 1/2 and 1/4 inch collets and nuts. May have updated to through table height adjust recently, not sure as I am in Australia.

TRB series is revised model of the TRA 220/240V unit, incorporates through table height adjust and the US style collet set in Australia. Rating is 2000W instead of 2400W for TRA series but uses the same windings and electrics. Rating difference has been explained here as a result of European standards requirements rather than capabilities, and part numbers for critical electrics have not changed.

There was also a TRJ series to meet the requirements of the Japanese market, I believe that this was lower rated still to meet their standards requirements.

For table use, remove the plunge spring and it's retaining cap and store for reinstallation if you ever use upright. Definitely do not reinstall the retaining cap as it will retain dust in the column and eventially jam up the height system. With the cap off, any dust accumulation will pass through the tube and clear the router.

There is a mechanical interlock between the power switch and the height winder mechanism. This prevents you winding the bit up enough to engage the spindle lock if the switch is in the on position. The switch must be in the off position to elevate and lock the spindle for above table bit changes. When working out your mounting position on the insert, set it up so you have access to the speed control knob and the on/off switch, even if you plan on using remote switching.

Unit is big and heavy and needs a fairly substantial insert. I use a Kreg insert and have the router oriented so the two operator handles are diagonally oriented on the insert. I also removed the fixed handle from the machine to provide some extra clearance when the router passes through the insert opening in the table.


Hope this helps.


----------



## geoff_s (Apr 14, 2012)

I recently bought the TRB001 and intend mounting it in a Woodhaven router plate. 
It will be a tight fit and will require that the router is angled on the plate a little. As the router will be permanently mounted in the router table, removal is not a major issue. The above table adjustment works really well. (The winder is now included with the router)

Still working on the design of the router table.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

lowcrust said:


> The only router I know of from that list that is available in a 220 volt version is the Bosch 1618 (although named GMF 1400 CE here). Unfortunately it's a discontinued model and I've not been able to track one down yet.


Hi Dave

The Bosch GMF1400CE was replaced not so long back by the GMF1600CE, and although I find the price very off putting it does have through the base depth adjustment making the need for a router lift moot. Another option might be the Trend T11, another router with through the base adjustment, but a permanent plunger. The T11 is basically a deWalt DW625 with a different (Trend-designed) base and a few very nice extra features. It comes out of the same factory as the DW625 in Italy.

Regards

Phil


----------



## lowcrust (May 2, 2010)

You guys are the BEST. 

Seriously, you've all been _very very _helpful, if you knew the amount of hours I've tried to find the perfect match for me. 

As this is going to be permanently used as table-router I found the removing of the handle interesting. Anything I have to think of getting it off or is it self explanatory once I have it in my hand? Do you perhaps have a picture of it?


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Dave.

Here, in China, all the electrical tools run at 220 volts.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

lowcrust said:


> You guys are the BEST.
> 
> As this is going to be permanently used as table-router I found the removing of the handle interesting. Anything I have to think of getting it off or is it self explanatory once I have it in my hand? Do you perhaps have a picture of it?


Unit has two handles mounted to the motor section. One is passive and used only as a handle, it is held by two screws and can be removed and replaced in seconds.

The second one contains a mode selector knob (selects between free plunge and winder modes) plus a winder knob, as well as functioning as a grip for out of table use. Because I have the TRA model without through table height adjust, this is left as standard, and the the passive handle is removed to provide extra clearance in the plate recess. I would not dismantle the multifunction handle assembly.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

malb said:


> Unit has two handles mounted to the motor section. One is passive and used only as a handle, it is held by two screws and can be removed and replaced in seconds.


Wow! Didn't know this, thanks. It will certainly make access to the switch easier on the knuckles.

I'm quite keen to take a look at this lift for the TRA001.

Just need to find someone flying back from Oz.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hilton, The current model Triton router has a built in lift mechanism. It does not need a router lift....

Triton Tools | Routers | TRA001 | Dual Mode Precision Plunge Router 2400W

The one I saw being used today had the model number TRA001 AU?


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Thanks James. I have the old model so was wondering about that raizer device.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

No worries, Hilton.

I also have the older model TRA001, but have never found the need for a lift. I can reach under my table and raise the router using the knob. I can also reach the fine adjustment from under the table.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

cagenuts said:


> I'm quite keen to take a look at this lift for the TRA001.
> 
> Just need to find someone flying back from Oz.



Link to installation PDF from manufacturer, based in US. Product is AU$85.50 at present.

I am in Melbourne about 40Km from the supplier listed in your link. My casual job is a couple of Km away from them, if I get work.

If you wanted to procede, check what you can do from the US (makers or dealers). IF you think Aus is the better option send me a PM and I can organise to collect one and post to you at cost.

Mal


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

malb said:


> If you wanted to procede, check what you can do from the US (makers or dealers). IF you think Aus is the better option send me a PM and I can organise to collect one and post to you at cost.


Mal, thanks very much for the offer. I will check out the US offer (although it only refers to the TRC001) and then see what the shipping will be from your side.

Thanks again.


----------



## malb (Sep 15, 2008)

Early series TRA and TRC are mechanically the same, just different voltages, and at some stage the TRC got the better collet. The Raizer works with either unit.


----------



## RLego (Feb 6, 2012)

lowcrust said:


> I'm in the market for a router lift, but after extensive searching and inquiring all the major manufacturers I am still at a loss for a compatible router to put in it. The Mast-R-Lift II seems to be the one that accept the most amount of routers, although the claim "fits every fixed base router we could find on the market" seem a little exaggerated (or is at least not true for the European markets).
> 
> Here's a list of some of the routers it supports;
> Porter Cable 7518, 690-699 series, & 890-899 series
> ...


Hi LC. I relate to your problem exactly. I ended buying a PRL V2 Incra lift and the only model I could find that would fit it was the Bosch GMF 1400 which I ended up tracking down on eBay. It was a pain in the proverbial but perseverance paid out. The idea of getting a us version with a transformer was something I did not think of ... Also good and probably cheaper. Good hunting


----------

